# Best Tool or Accessory you've bought this year?



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok guys.....Christmas is coming, so what's the best tool or accessory you've bought this year?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

DeWalt DW611 Combo. I have a pair of Bosch 1617's and a 3 1/4 hp Triton. I like the fact that it is smaller, yet powerful enough to do a lot of small jobs. I have been using the plunge base to cut dadoes in drawer stock. The fixed base is attached to a plywood jig for flush trimming.

So far, I am liking it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've really wanted a smaller lighter router for light duty things.....but I don't want to have to buy all new bits as I've bought all mine with 1/2 shanks....I wish one of these would come out with a larger collet...


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Laguna 14 SUV and SuperMax 19-38 and new 100A subpanel to power them - A banner year!!

Now all I have to do is build something! :yes:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ya....sadly I'm not getting either of those for christmas....


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't choose which was best. A Northfield 12" jointer or a Newman 600 24" planer.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I couldn't get one of those down my stairs even if I got it for free anyhow....those are out too....lol


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> I couldn't get one of those down my stairs even if I got it for free anyhow....those are out too....lol


Heavy as those are, getting them *down* doesn't seem like it would be a problem... :laughing:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

difalkner said:


> Heavy as those are, getting them *down* doesn't seem like it would be a problem... :laughing:


A plus would be if it landed upright!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thickness planer. It really is a pleasure to work with consistently dimensioned stock, doubly so if like me you use a lot of reclaimed wood. After that, probably the band saw I've yet to use. Or maybe the digital angle gauge. Or the nail gun


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Really, the planer is only 2 tons. I offloaded it off that trailer by myself. The jointer just weighs 1600lbs.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think my stairs would support 2 tons.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I haven't bought many tools this year, actually. I think the best tool I've bought is an old Stanley #65 block plane. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

VM 100 chuck


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Banner year for me as well...but unfortunately not so much on the WW'ing side of things.
I guess the best purchases for this side of things would have been the two miter saws I picked up.
One slider, and one choppa.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> I don't think my stairs would support 2 tons.


It would just get it downstairs quicker wouldn't it. :laughing:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> I can't choose which was best. A Northfield 12" jointer or a Newman 600 24" planer.


Neul wins the board stretching contest. Big Iron makes me swoon.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

difalkner said:


> Laguna 14 SUV and SuperMax 19-38 and new 100A subpanel to power them - A banner year!!
> 
> Now all I have to do is build something! :yes:


Love your BS.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

epicfail48 said:


> Thickness planer. It really is a pleasure to work with consistently dimensioned stock, doubly so if like me you use a lot of reclaimed wood. After that, probably the band saw I've yet to use. Or maybe the digital angle gauge. Or the nail gun


I remember the first time joy of planing my own wood too. 

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Good thread Ryan. Hope many reply. Me I haven't purchased a tool in a good long while. Contentment has set in to this old man.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> Neul wins the board stretching contest. Big Iron makes me swoon.
> 
> Al


But wait. I did pick up that middle sized Porter cable router that has a yellow and black brother. Mike I like to use mine too. Perfect size when lots of power isn't required. Bests the trim router without the weight of the full sized 690.

Ryan if you don't buy the Sawstop with the slider. Get one of these.

Al


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> It would just get it downstairs quicker wouldn't it. :laughing:



LOL....sure would....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> But wait. I did pick up that middle sized Porter cable router that has a yellow and black brother. Mike I like to use mine too. Perfect size when lots of power isn't required. Bests the trim router without the weight of the full sized 690.
> 
> Ryan if you don't buy the Sawstop with the slider. Get one of these.
> 
> Al



If I were to buy a sawstop, it would be with a 52 inch fence....which currently won't fit in my shop....so a sawstop is on hold till I either knock down some walls and expand...or move. 

I've really considered a compact router....but I've bought all my bits in 1/2 inch shanks.....and I really hate to have to reinvest hundreds of dollars in bits. I keep hoping they come out with a compact router in a 1/2 inch collet


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> Love your BS.
> 
> Al


Many have grown weary... but I trudge on regardless. 


Thanks! It is really nice to use. Sounds cool each time I power it up.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> If I were to buy a sawstop, it would be with a 52 inch fence....which currently won't fit in my shop....so a sawstop is on hold till I either knock down some walls and expand...or move.
> 
> I've really considered a compact router....but I've bought all my bits in 1/2 inch shanks.....and I really hate to have to reinvest hundreds of dollars in bits. I keep hoping they come out with a compact router in a 1/2 inch collet


Bits only last a while. This pepper grinder is going to go the distance. Spin it down the maple side with an ogee and your hooked. Leaves the 690s in the fixtures. It couldn't be a better size for every profile bit. 

Al


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

Woodpecker Doweling Jig.......holy cow, I've saved some time using this little gem


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I "believe" it will be the Shop Fox sliding table attachment however it got damaged in shipping so I won't know for sure until I get the new one.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, maybe not the best but certainly the latest tool I've bought. Needed it to continue work on current project. 1" x 6tpi tap & die, made in Taiwan and sold by Grizzly. Works like a charm and now I want a couple more sizes.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

adot45 said:


> Well, maybe not the best but certainly the latest tool I've bought. Needed it to continue work on current project. 1" x 6tpi tap & die, made in Taiwan and sold by Grizzly. Works like a charm and now I want a couple more sizes.


The 1/2 inch model works great as well


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

epicfail48 said:


> The 1/2 inch model works great as well


Good to know epicfail48 thanks. The 1/2" set is what I was thinking of next! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Well the years not over but the only really new thing Iv bought this year was a router, to replace my old one which was stolen along with a table and a set of 36 bits.

Its just a craftsman but its well built and so far has had plenty of quality use at work and home. Next project is a home built table.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

A spindle sander.... Been using one chucked in my drill press for 25+ years....
The only power tool I have from Harbor Freight...... Runs beautifully...
Wish I'd done it long ago....

Sent to y'all offen' a iPad thing......


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Ok, in the realm of possible gifts, I have to say a set of Grrrippers would be a perfect WW xmas present. Ask for the deluxe version. It's also good that you can tell your loved one that it's a safety thing. I use mine pretty much every day. ask for the double pack pro model (~160)

One that I've been seriously in lust over is an Incra LS Positioner and assorted add ons. But since I got a used JoinTech IPM cheap, I have a hard time justifying the LS.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

PhilBa said:


> Ok, in the realm of possible gifts, I have to say a set of Grrrippers would be a perfect WW xmas present. Ask for the deluxe version. It's also good that you can tell your loved one that it's a safety thing. I use mine pretty much every day. ask for the double pack pro model (~160)
> 
> One that I've been seriously in lust over is an Incra LS Positioner and assorted add ons. But since I got a used JoinTech IPM cheap, I have a hard time justifying the LS.


I have to ask, what about the grippers do you like? In all seriousness I've yet to see an advantage that they have over screwing a handle to a block of wood. I swear, I'm not trying to be argumentative, I quite honestly don't get the advantage


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

I was going to vote for the grippers as well. They allow for a high degree a safety and control, which improves results.
Major differences between a gripper and a block of wood with a handle are the stability of the side leg when working on narrow stock which is adjusted to the thickness of the material. Another important difference is the black adjustable foot that registers the gripper on the workpiece while keeping the piece security against the fence, extremely important when running long pieces with two grippers run hand over hand. Another difference is the feet that can be spaced to clear the saw blade so you can run the gripper over the blade, maintaining control of the work piece without cutting through your block of wood with a handle. 
Just like every other tool, some will find uses for it that other will never need. I make lots of trim for a house I'm restoring. I find the grippers far more useful and accurate than featherboards when profiling narrow stock. Featherboards only get in the way when advancing material and I end up with burns on the material and an uneven cut. A pair of grippers give absolute control on the material and allows for a consistent feed rate.
The more I use them the more I appreciate them. If you have ever felt uncomfortable passing a narrow board through a table saw, router table, or even worse, a shaper, then you need a pair of grippers.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I've bought a few items this past year, but I'd say the best was the new house my wife & I got which cane with a 26x30 shop out back. Now, to find the time to get out in it & play...


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Talk of the Gripper reminded me of another slick accessory I purchased this year. What makes this push shoe unique is the offset handle that allows me to rip thin stock without my fingers hitting the blade guard.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Jet osolating spindle sander. Purchased this month and limited use so far.
Tom


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Marv said:


> Talk of the Gripper reminded me of another slick accessory I purchased this year. What makes this push shoe unique is the offset handle that allows me to rip thin stock without my fingers hitting the blade guard. http://s29.photobucket.com/user/MrMarv/media/Stuff/PART_1414594319214_zps5b38b15f.jpg.html http://s29.photobucket.com/user/MrMarv/media/Stuff/PART_1414594259381_zps3dfdedfb.jpg.html


Where did you find this ???

Sent to y'all offen' a iPad thing......


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Oakwerks said:


> Where did you find this ???
> 
> Sent to y'all offen' a iPad thing......


I bought it from Amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/Bench-Dog-10-025-Push-Loc-Docking/dp/B000FW3VQ8


----------



## Becca (Jul 24, 2012)

I want to say my new Dewalt 734 planer is the best purchase this year (compared to the delta 540 series 1 I was using). My lungs, on the other hand, are telling me the dust collector and separator I just got is the best purchase.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Marv said:


> I bought it from Amazon... http://www.amazon.com/Bench-Dog-10-025-Push-Loc-Docking/dp/B000FW3VQ8


Thanx.... Got one on the way.... $12.97 with free shipping....

Sent to y'all offen' a iPad thing......


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's a small thing but one of the most useful accessory I've bought in many years is this tool pouch. http://www.lowes.com/pd_46184-1492-LTH-804_0__?productId=1209095 You know how when you carry pencils in your pocket the leads always get broke off or they get a little short and turn sideways in your pocket. This pouch is much smaller than a tool belt and you can carry a small notebook, pencils and tape measure in it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The best I have bought this year is a #8c Stanley, a 10 inch draw knife, a antique broad hatchet and a 6,000 grit Japanese water stone. Now I am looking for a good set of chisels.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Definitely have to say it's my dewalt table saw. I've been yearning for a better saw for years and was finally able to upgrade. I found it on craigslist, came with outfeed tables, extra blades (including a forrest), grripers, inserts, two miter gauges (incra and rockler) a nice sled and panel sled, and a few feather boards. I can't remember what I paid, but I felt like I owed him more. His ad just said table saw with a few accessories. When I got there he kept handing me stuff lol.


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

Well fellas, I have only picked up a few things this year. I picked up a Craftsman Router Table from Goodwill and I picked up a 1963 Craftsman Radial Arm Saw from Craigslist. I have less $60 tied up in both. I will be saving for some other goodies in the near future.


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

I'd say the best big item was a great cl find of a 1hp 17" drill press by Union Tool (very similar to early 90's Craftsman i believe) for $150  Best little helper around the shop was the grip-tite feather board/hold downs & steel fence for the table saw, router, jointer & almost everything i'm regularly using being that much safer & more accurate. Though the hf dc unit i'm still hooking up is sure to be a real treat coming from a shop vac, just not sure how much yet. In all it's been a great year with a lot to be thankful for, especially in shop upgrades, now all that hard work just needs to slow down a tad so I've got time to enjoy it!


----------



## RobNY (Oct 9, 2013)

Bought few things off craigslist.

Bandsaw $700
Drumsander $1250
Drill $425 +it came with $130 belts lol.


----------



## Blakemattyb (Sep 25, 2014)

So far i am just setting up. O have a basic clarke table saw. A bosche plunge router and a bosche random orbit sander among other bits and pieces. The latest bit of kit was a jcb belt sander which was great for what i wanted it for but my random orbit has got to be the best gives a great finish from 120 up. Best 50 quid i ever spent


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

Woodcut CBN grinding wheel. And the 2kw of solar panels I recently had installed


----------

